# Microsoft Office Visio viewer cannot load the specified URL or file



## HPB (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe auf meinem System die Visio viewer installiert. Lokale Dateien kann ich auch wunderbar öffnen. Versuche ich eine Datei anzuzeigen, die auf einem Netzlaufwerk liegt, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:

_*Microsoft Office Visio viewer cannot load the specified URL or file*_

Es liegt nicht an der Datei. Wenn ich mir eine lokale Kopie mache, kann ich die Datei anzeigen. Ist das ein Bug im Viewer? 
(Interessanter Weise erscheint in der Programmleiste der Name der Datei auf 8 Zeichen gekürzt).

Wer hatte auch schon mal mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen?

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Sinac (10. Mai 2006)

Rufst du die Datei über das Share (\\server\freigabe\file.ext) auf oder über ein gemapptes Laufwerk (H:\file.ext)?


----------

